# Lots of pics The Reserves At Summer Bay Resort RCI D 468



## schiff1997 (Mar 23, 2014)

I hope everyone is able to view our photos.  The Reserves At Summer Bay Resort are absolutely beautiful new homes.  If you are able to exchange into one of these they will not disappoint. We had a great stay.  Granite tops, top notch appliances. Had to call maintenance a couple of times and they arrived within minutes.  Their service was outstanding!  Probably one of our best exchanges !

I was told at checkout by the front desk clerk  that I was able to get ones these home because I was an RCI Platinum member and only platinum members can access them at this time.  Not sure if this is true or not but I am a platinum member.


----------



## schiff1997 (Mar 23, 2014)

Ok sorry photo link didn't work

Anyone able to help I used photobucket ?


----------



## schiff1997 (Mar 23, 2014)

Sorry lets try this !

http://photobucket.com/albums/ag261/rickyandsiobhan

Did it work ?


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 23, 2014)

upload them to the resort page if you dont mind!

http://tug2.com/RnR/TabResortDescription.aspx?ResortGUID=5e03bcd8-c0ff-482a-91d0-835292c59cee


----------



## schiff1997 (Mar 23, 2014)

TUGBrian said:


> upload them to the resort page if you dont mind!
> 
> http://tug2.com/RnR/TabResortDescription.aspx?ResortGUID=5e03bcd8-c0ff-482a-91d0-835292c59cee



Will do Brian:


----------



## Paulzy123 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hmm. Not sure about the platinum part. 

We had reservations and confirmed at the reserve. We are platinum members too.  Had our Reserve swapped for a stay at the Houses (unit 310). Was told by RCI that the park had unknowingly released units.  Upon arrival and before via phone calls, the resort informed us the Reserve was reserved for Summers Bay members. 

When we arrived the clerk mentioned that the Reserve units were not available yet as they were setup for tours..

It didn't harm our stay as unit 310 is on the bay side, with a fantastic view, and the unit, for being 20 years old, was in fantastic shape. 

Who knows what the truth is.

We did do a walk threw.  Nice units. Identical layout with newer amenities. 

Will deff go here again.  Gotta see if we can get past the 1 in 4 rule.   


Paul


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your photos.


----------



## hajjah (Mar 26, 2014)

Nope, the information about needing to be a Platinum member of RCI to book the new homes is incorrect.  We are regular RCI members for about 17 years and have booked a house for September.  I am no longer a Summer Bay owner, so anyone can stay in the new homes.  I used my points account for the September exchange.
Thanks so much for adding the photos.  The new homes look great!


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 26, 2014)

hajjah said:


> Nope, the information about needing to be a Platinum member of RCI to book the new homes is incorrect. We are regular RCI members for about 17 years and have booked a house for September. I am no longer a Summer Bay owner, so anyone can stay in the new homes. I used my points account for the September exchange.
> Thanks so much for adding the photos. The new homes look great!



Just better hope your exchange isn't swapped for the houses like paulzy123.


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 26, 2014)

schiff1997 said:


> Sorry lets try this !
> 
> http://photobucket.com/albums/ag261/rickyandsiobhan
> 
> Did it work ?



Did not work for me. It says your library is private.


----------



## Weimaraner (Mar 26, 2014)

Worked for me. It says your library is private but I can click through the Reserve photos. Thanks for sharing! The home is beautiful and I love the pool/hot tub. The only problem is I wouldn't want to leave to go to the parks


----------



## schiff1997 (Mar 26, 2014)

hajjah said:


> Nope, the information about needing to be a Platinum member of RCI to book the new homes is incorrect.  We are regular RCI members for about 17 years and have booked a house for September.  I am no longer a Summer Bay owner, so anyone can stay in the new homes.  I used my points account for the September exchange.
> Thanks so much for adding the photos.  The new homes look great!



I hope you are right , the girl at checkout had no ideas I was a platinum member, what she said was "how did you  like the new houses, you must be a platinum member !"

So I asked Platinum member of what ?  She replied "RCI, only platinum RCI members can access the new homes right now ". So I told her yes I am a platinum member.


----------



## schiff1997 (Mar 26, 2014)

Weimaraner said:


> Worked for me. It says your library is private but I can click through the Reserve photos. Thanks for sharing! The home is beautiful and I love the pool/hot tub. The only problem is I wouldn't want to leave to go to the parks




Thanks it was really hard to leave on Saturday


----------



## schiff1997 (Mar 26, 2014)

Beefnot said:


> Did not work for me. It says your library is private.



Try again I opened up to public no big deal !


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 26, 2014)

Ok got it, great photos.


----------



## Weimaraner (Mar 26, 2014)

I think the front desk clerk may have confused RCI Platinum with RCI Points. I have a RCI Weeks account but can't see the Reserve units while my sister has a Points account and can. We're both Platinum (which doesn't really mean much).


----------



## schiff1997 (Mar 26, 2014)

Weimaraner said:


> I think the front desk clerk may have confused RCI Platinum with RCI Points. I have a RCI Weeks account but can't see the Reserve units while my sister has a Points account and can. We're both Platinum (which doesn't really mean much).



My account is weeks  , I have no RCI points very confusing!


----------



## hajjah (Mar 26, 2014)

I certainly hope that my reservation isn't swapped.  It took 124,000 points for this exchange.  I'm thinking that maybe the difference was using a week's account.  The reservation was confirmed on 2/22/14 for September.


----------



## schiff1997 (Apr 1, 2014)

TUGBrian said:


> upload them to the resort page if you dont mind!
> 
> http://tug2.com/RnR/TabResortDescription.aspx?ResortGUID=5e03bcd8-c0ff-482a-91d0-835292c59cee



Hi Brian I submitted the review does it take a while to show up ?


----------



## catwgirl (Apr 3, 2014)

I was also kicked out of the Reserve and my reservation was changed to the Houses of Summer Bay.  I was told I was booked into the Reserve model unit and that it should never have been deposited into RCI.  I was really looking forward to the Reserve, but as far as I am concerned the Houses are the next best thing.  I check in on April 19.


----------



## hajjah (Apr 5, 2014)

Did you call Summer Bay ahead of time to find out your house number?  I am feeling like I should not call at this point.  Could this be due to a weeks exchange and not points?  I have stayed in the Summer Bay Houses about 3 times, but this exchange using 124,000 points is strictly for The Reserve.  I'm not using that many points to stay in the older houses.  We stayed in a SB House last year and I had roaches in my bedroom.  I was crazy the entire week hoping that I wouldn't bring any of those critters home!  Of course, this can happen anywhere, but I simply cannot stand them and would rather not see them during a vacation.  Ok, so I do not intend to call Summer Bay about my exchange.
Btw, when I booked The Reserve back in February, the entire months of September and October were available.  I don't think this was a mistake at 124,000 points.


----------



## schiff1997 (Apr 5, 2014)

catwgirl said:


> I was also kicked out of the Reserve and my reservation was changed to the Houses of Summer Bay.  I was told I was booked into the Reserve model unit and that it should never have been deposited into RCI.  I was really looking forward to the Reserve, but as far as I am concerned the Houses are the next best thing.  I check in on April 19.



This is really strange, four out of the five houses were actually occupied when we were there.   The very first house was being used for tours.  Maintenance told us that our unit used to be the model.   I never got a chance to speak to our neighbours to see if they exchanged or not.

I was only finally able to actually confirm our March reservation 8 days before checkin.   Summer Bay originally could not locate it.  One of the managers called me back to let them know they had finally located it, she said they received it from RCI, but the person who does all the exchange inputting had missed entering it.  

Are you a platinum member ?


----------



## Paulzy123 (Apr 7, 2014)

Yes we are.

Like I said, were not upset or disappointed. 
The house we were in was spectacular. 
We in a house on the bay. Couldn't ask for better scenery. 
And the resort was great too, there was no need for any trips to theme parks. 

Paul


----------



## hajjah (Apr 8, 2014)

Just a quick question.  Did those of you who were changed from The Reserve to the Houses At Summer Bay, exchange via a weeks account?  I'm thinking that maybe this was the cause for the mix up.  I am not an RCI Platinum member.  I had no difficulty getting the unit at 124,000 points.  There was availability for the months of September, October and November when I booked our house back in February.  I am still finding this to be very strange.


----------



## Paulzy123 (Apr 8, 2014)

Nah, I'm a points platinum member. 


Paul


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 8, 2014)

hajjah, sounds like you could be in for a fight.  Best of luck.


----------



## schiff1997 (Apr 8, 2014)

hajjah said:


> Just a quick question.  Did those of you who were changed from The Reserve to the Houses At Summer Bay, exchange via a weeks account?  I'm thinking that maybe this was the cause for the mix up.  I am not an RCI Platinum member.  I had no difficulty getting the unit at 124,000 points.  There was availability for the months of September, October and November when I booked our house back in February.  I am still finding this to be very strange.



I didn't get switched and I have an RCI weeks account


----------



## hajjah (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm not planning to call Summer Bay, but I do hope that other Tuggers will keep us informed of their exchanges into The Reserve.  So, apparently, it does not matter if you exchange via points or weeks to be changed from The Reserve into the Houses at Summer Bay.  Thanks for the updates.


----------



## catwgirl (Apr 10, 2014)

I have a weeks account.  RCI told me that two Reserve units were deposited for the week I had reserved and that one was a mistake because it was the model.  I was told the other person had booked first so that is why I was moved to the Houses.  I know that was not the case because after I confirmed my unit, there was still availability showing for that week.  They returned my points and exchange fee so my stay at the Houses will be virtually free.  I am disappointed, but I think their resolution was as fair as it could be.


----------



## schiff1997 (Apr 10, 2014)

catwgirl said:


> I have a weeks account.  RCI told me that two Reserve units were deposited for the week I had reserved and that one was a mistake because it was the model.  I was told the other person had booked first so that is why I was moved to the Houses.  I know that was not the case because after I confirmed my unit, there was still availability showing for that week.  They returned my points and exchange fee so my stay at the Houses will be virtually free.  I am disappointed, but I think their resolution was as fair as it could be.



I'm glad RCI at least compensated you for this.  The older houses still look really nice in the photos, plus a lake view would be very relaxing.  Enjoy your vacation


----------

